# Orlando Magic @ Detroit Pistons Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Friday January 14, 2005
Orlando Magic @ Detroit Pistons, 8:00 p.m. ET









Orlando Magic 
Coached by: Johnny Davis 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































S. Francis  | Turkoglu  | Grant Hill  | D. Howard  | K. Cato 

Key Reserves:






















T. Battie  | D. Christie | P. Garrity 












Detroit Pistons 
Coached by: Larry Brown

Projected Starting Lineup:




































C. Billups  |
R. Hamilton | T. Prince  | R. Wallace | B. Wallace

Key Reserves:






















A. McDyess  | L. Hunter | E. Campbell  



Key Matchup:
Battle of the Midrange Jumpshooters-















Grant Hill vs. Richard Hamilton


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

This one's going to be tough. Going on the road and facing the defending champs, who have been red hot lately winning 8 of their last 10. I think it's going to take a big performence from Grant Hill, returning to the place where he started his career for the Magic to win tonight. Doug Christie better suit up tonight and play, whether he starts or comes off the bench(my guess is he comes off the bench).


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think Orlando can take this one. But of course, I am a little biased. It will be interesting to see how Hill plays. There probably won't be much in between, he'll probably either play very poorly or have a great game. I'm also interested to see Dwight against Big Ben and Sheed. And hopefully Doug Christie makes his first appearance.


----------



## heyitsme (Feb 20, 2004)

Christie WILL play tonight. Just announced it on the radio.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Yup. He's on the bench.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Tonight will be a test of Hill's stamina, chasing Rip around.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Two very quick fouls on Hill, Nelson replaces him. 

Quick start for Dwight, 5 points already. Magic up 11-5, Pistons aren't hitting anything.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight has been all over the place and Nelson has played well so far. 

Doesn't hurt Detroit can't hit anything.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Nice block by Howard. I can honestly say I haven't seen anyone block Sheed's turnaround jump shot. These may be the most athletic big men the Pistons face all year.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Howard's doing a great job defensively on Sheed so far, the only shot Wallace has made was very lucky, nothing else Howard could've done defensively. I'd love to see Howard keep this up all night and force Johnny to play him 35+ minutes.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Someone stop Jameer! 11 first quarter points for Nelson.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I guess Johnny has no confidence in Christie until he can get some time on the practice court with the team. Hell, he put Stevenson in instead of him :dead:


----------



## heyitsme (Feb 20, 2004)

Get Howard the damn ball. Every time he's touched it, good things have happened.


----------



## heyitsme (Feb 20, 2004)

Stevenson is the worst player in the league. He always gets his shot rejected to hell.


----------



## heyitsme (Feb 20, 2004)

Time to get rid of Garrity. He's missed one too many open jumpers.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Johnny should have played Christie matched up against Rip for some of the first-half.

Jameer was :wbanana: bananas :bbanana: early on.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Pitiful second quarter for the Magic, especially the last 6 minutes or so.


----------



## heyitsme (Feb 20, 2004)

Dwight needs to get his arse in gear and start rebounding better. I know Detroit has the two Wallace's but c'mon, Howard is better than that.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic shoot 34.1% from the floor in the first half, Pistons shoot 50%. Rasheed Wallace was absolutely on fire, nothing the Magic could've done to stop him. He was hitting shots that were as well defended as possible. McDyess too. 

Turkoglu: 0-8 FG
Francis: 2-7 FG
Hill: 2-6 FG
Garrity: 1-3 FG 

:nonono:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Considering most of our team besides Jameer is shooting terribly, I am surprised we are only down 8.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

All of a sudden the Magic cut the Pistons' 17 points lead to 7 led by the stellar play of Nelson. He's been great tonight. Hill can't hit anything, neither can Turkoglu still. It all starts with defense though, the Magic need to keep getting stops.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

What a block by Dwight.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

STEVE-O WHAT A SLAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

:laugh: @ the Francis dunk.

He took like 6 steps before he bounced it. :laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Ugh. Bad bad turnover.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Magic could so easily be winning this game it's not even funny. :upset: 

Stupid mistakes, and all the bounces going Detroit's way (cough Tayshaun Prince's 3-Pointer and Chauncey Billups' 3-Pointer to end the quarter).


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> :laugh: @ the Francis dunk.
> 
> He took like 6 steps before he bounced it. :laugh:


That was hilarious. It pissed off everyone in the building just about. :laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> That was hilarious. It pissed off everyone in the building just about. :laugh:


I think he just surprised the refs and they didn't know what to call. It was so obviously a walk. Not even close.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Boy, that Detroit announcer is annoying as hell.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Too bad ... if Turkoglu hit anything tonight we'd be right in this game.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Francis is playing like he's on crack. He's really starting to piss me off :upset:.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Get Garrity out of the game.

Put Nelson and Dwight back in.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Finally Hedo scores.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Still got a shot. Hedo can cut the lead to 4.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

This would be one hell of a win with everything that's gone wrong in this game, if we can somehow pull this out.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Terrible loss. The Magic lost this game with stupidity and not being able to hit shots, but mostly stupidity. They were the better team physically tonight, they really should've won this one. Very disappointing. :upset:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Terrible loss. The Magic lost this game with stupidity and not being able to hit shots, but mostly stupidity. They were the better team physically tonight, they really should've won this one. Very disappointing. :upset:


Ain't over yet.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Ain't over yet.


Shhh, I was saying that to jinx it. You know, a reverse jinxing?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

This one is gonna fall on Hedo's shoulders. He missed every jumper he took and couple of them that would have been big. Had he shot anywhere near close to normal we could have won this one.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

OK, now:



> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Terrible loss. The Magic lost this game with stupidity and not being able to hit shots, but mostly stupidity. They were the better team physically tonight, they really should've won this one. Very disappointing. :upset:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> OK, now:


:laugh: 

No Player of the Game for Hedo tonight. :sour:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


With how poorly Hedo was playing and how well Jameer was playing, I would've had Nelson in there at the end of the game and Turkoglu sitting on the bench.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Amazing how we need a player like Christie tonight and Davis doesn't even play him. Instead lets play worthless Garrity. :upset: 

Nice to see Nelson getting better and better each month. 

Francis and Cato were idiots tonight. Some of their turnovers were just plain stupid.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

If we only had a COACH...:no: :no: :no:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> Amazing how we need a player like Christie tonight and Davis doesn't even play him. Instead lets play worthless Garrity. :upset:
> 
> Nice to see Nelson getting better and better each month.
> ...


Francis always has some stupid turnovers, but he played a hell of a game. 31 pts, 9 rebs, 8 asts shooting 50%. Can't complain about that. Our cold 2nd quarter and Hedo's shooting are what killed us tonight.


----------



## whizKIDD (Dec 23, 2004)

*What a bad loss*

HI Guys! 

I heard the Game on NBA Audio League Pass - and at some times I really was p***** off. :banghead: 

We had the game under controll and with some stupid coach decisions and some really bad TO ( Cato`s outlet passes, Steve-O`s TO)

Why was Garrity and Hedo on court so long? Dwight was going solid - Jameer was pretty good and without his TO Steve-O played an sensationell game.

Ok - it is a loss - we have to learn from our mistakes. 

I hope against Indiana Doug will get some minutes, and Hedo find his shot again.

Have a great Day Guys

:djparty: 

Ciao 

Whizzy


----------



## whizKIDD (Dec 23, 2004)

*What a bad loss*

sorry for the double post!


Have a great Day Guys


Ciao 

Whizzy


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I think you definitely have to question some of the moves Davis made in this one. Nelson should've been on the court more, he was the only reason the Magic were even in the game because of his first quarter. I definitely would've had Nelson, Francis and Hill in the game at the end there with either Howard and Cato or Battie and Cato. 

Francis may have made a few more mental mistakes than he normally does, but he had one hell of a game. He over dribbled a few times tonight and made some ill-advised passes, but you know you're going to get some of that when you have Francis. You have to take the good with the bad. In general, the Pistons did a much better job moving the ball around and getting open shots than the Magic. As a team, the Magic only had 15 assists (8 by Francis) and the Pistons had 27.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I think everything that is wrong with Hedo Turkoglu can be summed up in one play from last night's game.

There was a play where Lindsey Hunter got switched onto Hedo probably 18-20 feet from the basket.

Obvious mismatch right? 6'10" on 6'2".

You would think Hedo would try to improve his position, post up the little guy right? Wrong. He held the ball for about 5 seconds and then faded for a long jumper which he missed terribly.

That was the first time I was able to watch Dwight Howard play and I was pretty impressed.

He is going to be a beast on defense. Not too many players can make Sheed have to adjust that turn around jumper in the post, but he was in his face all night.

I thought he did as good a job as you possibly could one one one against Sheed and Dyess, regardless of the fact that they were still able to hit most of there shots.

Orlando's help defense as a whole seemed pretty suspect (guys going for blocks rather than cutting players off), but Dwight looks like a pretty good individual defender.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I think everything that is wrong with Hedo Turkoglu can be summed up in one play from last night's game.
> 
> There was a play where Lindsey Hunter got switched onto Hedo probably 18-20 feet from the basket.
> ...


It is easy to come to that summation off basically his worst game of the year. But the shots Hedo took last night are the same ones he has been making all year.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Collapse in 4th quarter again, we were lucky to get that win...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Babir</b>!
> Collapse in 4th quarter again, we were lucky to get that win...


Wrong game thread. This is the Detroit game.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

yes, that was for Pacer's game...sorry


----------

